# Muti in Schubert



## Steve Wright (Mar 13, 2015)

Any opinions on this set?







I'm looking at a first Schubert cycle (I have a few singletons including Beecham, and too many Ninths)... 
Immerseel is tempting me on the HIP side, while elsewhere it seems my best options are Blomstedt, Abbado, Harnoncourt and... Riccardo Muti?
Thanks!


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

I've had various sets and singles. It's VPO/Muti that's stayed to this day. With a firm hand, Godfather keeps the music going in straightforward manner.

I think I would've enjoyed a cycle from Cantelli.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Maybe worth considering Sir Colin Davis with the Dresden Staatskapelle on 4 discs on RCA?

review at http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2015/Nov/Schubert_sys_88875127062.htm


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Steve Wright said:


> Any opinions on this set?
> View attachment 79966
> 
> I'm looking at a first Schubert cycle (I have a few singletons including Beecham, and too many Ninths)...
> ...


I wouldn't want to be without it, Schubert "Italian" style:tiphat:


----------



## Le Peel (May 15, 2015)

Headphone Hermit said:


> Maybe worth considering Sir Colin Davis with the Dresden Staatskapelle on 4 discs on RCA?
> 
> review at http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2015/Nov/Schubert_sys_88875127062.htm


The Davis is the first set I went with, it's juicy.


----------

